# Manatee at ft Pickens



## KoolKat49 (Nov 3, 2011)

Brother and I had a manatee come up to the boat saturday east of the pier. Had a boat prop scar on its back was heading east. Very cool.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope, not a manatee and it was NOT a prop a scar. Just a danky ole mermaid with a tramp stamp.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, tramp stamp on a fat tourist.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

No... I know of the broad, lives in the last condo on the right prior to entering Ft. Pickens. 

She bikes to the Ft and swims all day long. Hard core... and I've heard about the scar like tramp stamp too. Yep. 

To the OP we do appreciate the report, keen eye but with the heat, humidity, sunlight and reflected sunlight its very easy to mistake one big ol' mammal for another. 

Thanks again. :thumbsup: :whistling:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

If it was (which it WASN'T) a manatee, I wouldn't go advertising it....

Good way to get the area turned into a Manatee zone and prohibit boat traffic and fishing...


----------



## KoolKat49 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow... Ok don't want to get the pass area shut down to boat traffic..... It was very cool to see though.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That big ol fat be-atch has been seen before. My guess it a dolphin with thyroid problems and low self-esteem. Manatees do not exist north of Tampa.


----------



## KoolKat49 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hate to bust your bubble but there's a hole in the fence...


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

Remember this heat can make you see strange things that aren't really there. If you did see something then it was probably a hippo.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's not nice to talk about some poor woman out there....Ain't been a manatee around here in 40 years


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't worry koolkat, it's just one of those sore topics around here. Everybody giving you crap is probably a pier rat or dog hunter anyway.......


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not'possible


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Probably that hippo that escaped gulf breeze zoo. Making a swim for it


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> That big ol fat be-atch has been seen before. My guess it a dolphin with thyroid problems and low self-esteem. Manatees do not exist north of Tampa.


They have been seen and tagged in Mobile Bay so it's probably not to unrealistic they may be floating around in Pensacola. 

http://blog.al.com/live/2009/09/manatees_becoming_a_common_sig.html

http://www.fws.gov/daphne/Index_Page/Alabama ESA Success.pdf


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

My dad & I had a pair of them come right up under our kayak in Panama City Beach. Just before the second bar. Not really sure why it'd be impossible to see one in Pensacola when it's only a couple hours farther west of PCB.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Never fished the pier and only inadvertently shot a dog. Wasn't directly hunting them, but they were there. I think most of this thread is way up in the stratosphere for some of you guys....


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

One of our customers that works at Joe Patties said they have one that hangs out right next to there for a week or so every year. They toss fish to it. And yea, its a manatee.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Breeze said:


> One of our customers that works at Joe Patties said they have one that hangs out right next to there for a week or so every year. They toss fish to it. And yea, its a manatee.


This just proves that there aint no manatee's round here, they dont eat fish. Aint never been one aint never gonna be one around here its to cold.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

capt'n slim said:


> This just proves that there aint no manatee's round here, they dont eat fish. Aint never been one aint never gonna be one around here its to cold.


They have been spotted and tagged in Mobile Bay old sport.
I think you need to accept the facts that they are up here and could be in Pensacola Bay.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

I mean who wants conservation? I would much rather run 60 knots through 4 feet of water and grass beds, they'll learn. RMFTR!


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

Saw a manatee near chicken bone about a week back cruising the shallows, it may be the same one.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> This just proves that there aint no manatee's round here, they dont eat fish. Aint never been one aint never gonna be one around here its to cold.


Here we go....they do eat meat, I have 4 fingers missing from when we were in Crystal River fer a PFF manatee molesting vacation.... Those jokers have sharp teeth and are very aggressive!!!! We got the last laugh when we BBQ'd the joker that took my fingers!!! Very high fat content makes fer good BBQ:thumbsup:


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Manatee- isn't that something your caddy does when he is preparing you for a 400 yard drive?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

capt'n slim said:


> This just proves that there aint no manatee's round here, they dont eat fish. Aint never been one aint never gonna be one around here its to cold.


I don't know what they eat just saying what my customer said. Maybe they were throwing the fish at it and it was wondering what they were doing.. 

Now I have been called a grumpy old man and to add onto my usual grumpiness, while in the process of moving the shop and all its related headaches we came home to find our home air conditioning not working. So forgive me for being a bit more grumpy then usual but I think the biggest problem with boaters and manatees is the fact that people drive their boats like they drive their cars. As fast as they can and always in a hurry. I don't know why everyone is always in a rush. What ever happened to taking time to enjoy the ride? 

Reminds me of a shirt I used to have. It said on the back " The journey is the destination". 

Sent from my LG-V410


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Sdye said:


> Saw a manatee near chicken bone about a week back cruising the shallows, it may be the same one.


 That was my Ex-Wife.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> Here we go....they do eat meat, I have 4 fingers missing from when we were in Crystal River fer a PFF manatee molesting vacation.... Those jokers have sharp teeth and are very aggressive!!!!:


It's 2 in the pink not 4 in the stink!:thumbsup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hypothetically, for all those that think there might be a manatee in the area, the presence of manatees would mean miles and miles of idle only sections of the bay to protect them, this is whats happened to huge sections of water down south. What if all of a sudden it took you 4 hours to get to the pass from the boat ramp instead of 30 minutes. THERE ARE NO MANATEES HERE!! ALL REPORTS OF THEM ARE A RESULT OF MISTAKEN IDENTITY CAUSED BY HEAT EXHAUSTION, OVER INDULGENCE OF ALCOHOL/NARCOTICS OR HIPPIE, LEFTIST, COMMIE PROPAGANDA. Thank you.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

This thread is a testament to the highest levels of heroin use in the US.

JUST SAY NO to drugs and any mention of water cows.

So, who's going to the whale shark's baby shower?




..............


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

*Manatee? Hippo? You're just a bunch of body-shaming bullies that's what youse are*!! *Back home in Wisconsin she's considered a fine example of a full-figured woman whose proud of her body and not afraid to show it off!*

What till Lane Bryant and The View get a hold of this tread!!


----------

